
I’ve Worked Entirely for Fully Centralized Companies - NicoJuicy
https://hackernoon.com/ive-worked-entirely-for-fully-centralized-companies-9e8a0e3e6e4a?source
======
mankash666
The Equifax breach could've been prevented by proper encryption at rest.
Blockchain only makes the database distributed, but the trust still needs to
be put in the "editors" of this database.

